# Weekly Wool. August 26th. Just a short one.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning ladies, 
I have had some very busy weeks and very little time to be a fiber junky. POOO!!!! I need a fix hopefully next week hubby wants a fishing trip and since I do not fish I can bring my drop spindle and needle point with me and relax. Back to work for me and to many meetings but I guess they are necessary. My summer cold is still around but not bad, I think I had enough of it. lol Again enough about me. I see a lot of you are busy to with summer stuff . Not so many new posts. That is OK though. It will fill up soon with the chilly weather approaching.

I did have a wonderful visit with woodstockgranny. She came to the house and we chatted had lunch and I learned so much. She came at 10:30 and stayed till 4pm. Yes we had the best visit laughed and talked wish it could have went on for more time. She is the reason I am a junky. We met hear on KP many years ago and have visited a couple of times. I did learn a few tips about picking out a fleece. One is when you look to buy a fleece from a ewe tug on the fiber if it breaks in the middle of a lock that is where she had a baby. Having babies really takes a toll on them (there fiber the fiber below being a good fiber the fiber on the top not so good but uable.) and you might want another fleece she said a judge would write this down and put it on the fleece, also try running a lock under your nose that is the most sensitive spot on your body to see how soft it is I did this and it tickled. I did giggle. lol Woodstockgranny works at the Rhinebeck fair in with the quilts and needles area. This is the fairgrounds that the fiber festival is at. We even talked about that I maybe going just to find some of the rambouillet and bunny fiber I want to spin. But I will have to put my blinders on cause everything is so tempting. lol. Saving my pennies can't wait, that festival is in Oct.

Fiber Festivals coming up for September:
Sorry they are not in date order and there was one more but it ended today. I think with the cool weather there are so many festivals. What are we to do. I think a few road trips are in order. lol

Fiber in the Park	Sept 16th, 2017	Midwest	Earlville	IL	http://www.fiberinthepark.org

Northern Michigan Lamb & Wool Festival	Sept 30thÃ¢ÂÂOct 1st, 2017	Midwest	West Branch	MI	http://www.lambandwoolfestival.com

Scotts Bluff Valley Fiber Fair	Sept 09th, 2017	Midwest	Mitchell	NE	http://nebraskafiberfair.com

A Wool Gathering	Sept 16thÃ¢ÂÂ17th, 2017	Midwest	Yellow Springs	OH	http://youngsdairy.com/wool-gathering

Sauder Village Fiber Arts Fest	Sept 30th & Oct 1st, 2017	Midwest	Archbold	OH	https://saudervillage.org/home

North County Fiber Fair	Sept 22ndÃ¢ÂÂ24th, 2017	Midwest	Watertown	SD	https://northcountryfiberfair.org/

Wisconsin Sheep and Wool Festival	Sept 07thÃ¢ÂÂ10th, 2017	Midwest	Jefferson	WI	http://www.wisconsinsheepandwoolfestival.com/

Garden State Sheep Breeders Sheep & Fiber Festival	Sept 09thÃ¢ÂÂ10th, 2017	Northeast	Ringoes	NJ	http://njsheep.net/festival/

The Finger Lakes Fiber Arts Festival	Sept 16thÃ¢ÂÂ17th, 2017	Northeast	Hemlock	NY	http://www.gvhg.org/fest.html

Adirondak Wool & Arts Festival	Sept 23rdÃ¢ÂÂ24th, 2017	Northeast	Greenwich	NY	http://www.adkwoolandarts.com/home.html

Western New York Fiber Festival	Sept 23rd, 2017	Northeast	South Wales	NY	http://wnyfiberfestival.com/

Pennsylvania Endless Mountains Fiber Festival	Sept 09thÃ¢ÂÂ10th, 2017	Northeast	Harford	PA	http://www.endlessmountainsfiberfest.com/

PA Fiber ArtsFest	Sept 22ndÃ¢ÂÂ23rd, 2017	Northeast	Huntingdon	PA	http://www.fiberartsfest.org/index.html

Vermont Sheep and Wool Festival	Sept 30th & Oct 1st, 2017	Northeast	Tunbridge	VT	http://vtsheepandwoolfest.org/

Wool Show and Auction at the Monterey County Fair	Sept 04th, 2017	Northwest	Monterey	CA	http://www.montereycountyfair.com/

California Wool & Fiber Festival	Sept 15thÃ¢ÂÂ17th, 2017	Northwest	Boonville	CA	http://www.fiberfestival.com/

Salida Fiber Festival	Sept 09thÃ¢ÂÂ10th, 2017	Northwest	Salida	CO	http://www.salidafiberfestival.com/

Elizabeth Fiber Festival	Sept 17thÃ¢ÂÂ18th, 2016	Northwest	Elizabeth	CO	http://www.elizabethfiberfestival.com/

Sneffles Fiber Festival	Sept 23rdÃ¢ÂÂ24th, 2017	Northwest	Ridgway	CO	http://www.sneffelsfiberfest.com/

Oregon Flock & Fiber Festival	Sept 23rdÃ¢ÂÂ24th, 2017	Northwest	Canby	OR	http://flockandfiberfestival.com/

Olympic Peninsula Fiber Farm Tour	Sept 17thÃ¢ÂÂ18th, 2016	Northwest	Port Townsend	WA	http://www.olypenfiberfarmtour.com/

Florida Fiber In	Sept 15thÃ¢ÂÂ17th, 2017	Southeast	Orlando	FL	http://floridafiberin.org/

Georgia Fiber Fest	Sept 07thÃ¢ÂÂ09th, 2017	Southeast	Columbus	GA	http://www.gafiberfest.com/

Eastside Fiber Festival	Sept 17th, 2016	Southeast	Nashville	TN	http://www.eastsidefiberfestival.com/

Shenandoah Valley Fiber Festival	Sept 23rdÃ¢ÂÂ24th, 2017	Southeast	Berryville	VA	http://www.shenandoahvalleyfiberfestival.com/

Here are some sites I have been checking out spinning, weaving and dyeing

This one is on microns:
https://www.interweave.com/article/knitting/lisas-list-15-things-know-yarn/

This one is on dyeing a skein:
http://missreenaknits.blogspot.ca/search?updated-max=2016-03-28T11%3A50%3A00-03%3A00&max-results=7

This one is on weaving she also is on you-tube and has some wonderful videos:

http://kelly-casanova.blogspot.com.au/

Knitted pattern:

http://samuraipatterns.blogspot.com/2006/08/scarf-for-beth-size-10-x-50-inches-22.html

https://hitherandyarn.wordpress.com/free-knitting-patterns/pioneer-braid-scarf/

Here are some tips for did you know. Or in this case make your own:

This one you can make your own Clorox wipes save a few $

https://www.popsugar.com/smart-living/How-Make-Cleaning-Wipes-29438958

Home deodorizing tablets:

https://www.diynatural.com/homemade-deodorizer-tablets/?awt_l=6BPHv&awt_m=3WCXa8x.MxtFQkt

My favorite nigh gardens:

https://www.diynatural.com/night-blooming-flowers-moon-garden/?awt_l=6BPHv&awt_m=3WCXa8x.MxtFQkt

So i will start up with a bit more info next week.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Good info here. I know your list of fiber festivals was for September, but the Taos Wool Festival is October 7-8 & is free. If you happen to be in the Southwest part of the US, it is in Kit Carson Park in Taos, New Mexico.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have not posted for Oct. yet. I think your festival is on the list I will check other wise you will have to remind me.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Always love your newsletter. Great job!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Well done. I so enjoy your newsletter. So many festivals,so little time.????


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Wow, a lot of info and fun stuff. The scarf for Beth is really pretty. too. Thank you! I hope you also list festivals for state of Washington. I've never been to a fiber festival and would love to go, but my travels are limited.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I may try to go to the Fiber in the Park one in Illinois. That is not too far from me. I will have to see because I am in the Mill Fest on Sept. 17th in Peotone, Ill. If anyone is in the area it is from 11AM to 4PM. I will be there with my spinning wheel and a lamb, but we have other reenactors, music, food, and of course the H.A. Rathje Mill will be open to visit. It was built in 1872.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Love your posts
, thks for taking the time


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you for your time and great knowledge.!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> Good info here. I know your list of fiber festivals was for September, but the Taos Wool Festival is October 7-8 & is free. If you happen to be in the Southwest part of the US, it is in Kit Carson Park in Taos, New Mexico.


Thank you. I was just going to mention that one. It is a wonderful event if you are in the area. If you need an excuse, the Balloon Festival is only a short distance away in Albuquerque at the same time.

If you plan to come to Taos you do need to make your motel reservations as far out as possible. Many of us make them for the next year when we check out.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

How nice to spend the day with woodstockgranny. There are things to learn from teachers, and it sounds like she gave you some good tips. 

Thanks for the post!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Short letter????? Once again, you stuffed it full of information! Thanks, happy back to school, and get all the way better (summer cold)


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

spins2knit said:


> Thank you. I was just going to mention that one. It is a wonderful event if you are in the area. If you need an excuse, the Balloon Festival is only a short distance away in Albuquerque at the same time.
> 
> If you plan to come to Taos you do need to make your motel reservations as far out as possible. Many of us make them for the next year when we check out.


We actually have friends who live in Taos. I've only been there once, but am getting "the itch" to go again. Maybe this year if I can convince hubby.???? I'll let you know if we come. Maybe we could meet somewhere for coffee or something ????.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Glad you are on the mend. Hope you don't mind me putting up dates for a few wool festivals in September in UK.
Perth Wool festival ,Dewar Centre, Perth, Scotland 10th September (1 day)
London Bridge Sheep Drive, London Bridge, London, England 24th September (1 day)
Yarndale Skipton Livestock Centre, Skipton Yorkshire 23 & 24th September
Masham Sheep fair Masham Yorkshire 30th September & 1st October.

I'll keep the October dates till then.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

That would be lovely. My friend and I will be there Friday until Monday and are staying at the Kachina. Michaels for breakfast?


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks! Read the micron Interweave article, whew, lol!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

spinninggill said:


> Glad you are on the mend. Hope you don't mind me putting up dates for a few wool festivals in September in UK.
> Perth Wool festival ,Dewar Centre, Perth, Scotland 10th September (1 day)
> London Bridge Sheep Drive, London Bridge, London, England 24th September (1 day)
> Yarndale Skipton Livestock Centre, Skipton Yorkshire 23 & 24th September
> ...


Wish there was a trip to the UK I would love to go to these.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh yes! Moonflower. I tried to grow that up in WA and did okay, but I bet it would really take off here in CA. Must put moonflower seeds on my impulse shopping list for Feb. I have knit my first spinnings and it looks and knit up much better than I had anticipated. The spinning I am doing now is a bit of a challenge. I have been quite crafty this summer, but although I have taken photos, I am quite behind on posting. I think I will try to put photos on thumb drive and take it to work. I spend more time on the computer there thank at home.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Wish there was a trip to the UK I would love to go to these.


Spent today at Kathy's Knits (the shop I supply) helping out with a party from a cruise ship. Took my spindle along too. It was great to meet so many 'woolly' folk. Sold a lot too, so now I'm off to get my tea and.......SPIN!!The next cruise is in 2 weeks. EEEK!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I will be at Ringoes in two weeks.......so excited. This year, I think I know more than I did last year about fiber so expect it to be even more fun.

Glad you are feeling better. It was a fast summer and schools are opening. 

Thank you for all you do for us.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Wonderful newsletter. You put in a lot of time and research for us. Thank you so much. I read KP digest every day. So many talented and energized people.


----------

